
Le Paper Globe: a do-it-yourself terrestrial globe - drewda
http://joachimesque.com/globe/#1
======
nekgrim
EN link also available:
[http://joachimesque.com/globe/index.html.en](http://joachimesque.com/globe/index.html.en)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Site read my Accept-Language heading perfectly.

------
yellowapple
Very nice! I'll have to try this out when I get home.

------
bengali3
very cool ! what are some of your ideas on customization?

your ancestry/family tree overlayed?

travel logs?

historic airline route maps?

Early explorer journeys?

WW2 troop/invasions?

starmaps?

------
bezaorj
great activity to do with the kids!

------
Eleutheria
Oh, beautiful!

Can it be done with hexagons and pentagons like a soccer ball? It may get more
rounded, but probably harder to assemble.

~~~
Luc
It works rather well with triangles:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map)

